# Kindle Cover Disasters



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

These are awesome....   

http://kindlecoverdisasters.tumblr.com


----------



## Josh St. John (Feb 3, 2012)

"But... you're a horse" 

Made me shoot Pepsi out of my nose.


----------



## Josh St. John (Feb 3, 2012)

Salvador Mercer said:


> I would have snorted pepsi out of my nose but...


Other than a momentary freak out that I was going to choke and die because of horse erotica, it's just burning now.

But... wow.


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

Ha, ha, ha, ha.......Those covers made me laugh. (Were/are those real covers, really?)


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

AWESOME. Followed.

I made a couple of blah-ishly terrible covers at the beginning, I know, but they weren't trying so gloriously hard. I love flagrant badness so much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

David S. said:


> Whew! None of mine were there.


But there were a few from Kb'ers.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

"This is one of those instances where Amazon’s ‘Look Inside’ feature comes across as less of an invitation than a dare."

HAHA!


----------



## TechnicianCerberus (Feb 14, 2015)

Haha a couple of weapons glued to his forehead.


----------



## Peter Spenser (Jan 26, 2012)

What she's really saying is, "I want you because you're hung like a horse!"


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

The first post that I see was on Feb 20 of this year. http://kindlecoverdisasters.tumblr.com/post/111568519855/yup-looks-like-its-going-to-be-a-real-dainty

And just like a bunch of other such blogs, they just HAVE to mock Paul Richmond's art. 
Is there literally just one person running these sorts of things?

Yeah. You know what I'm fed up with? Seeing Paul Richmond's art mocked on these sorts of blogs. It's not original or funny. He creates better art than most original artists I've seen. But oh, it's GAY cheesecake so therefore let's mock it just like the worst MS paint job _ever_. 

And I'm sorry, but a copycat tumblr that was started a couple of months ago, and is basically doing what a lot of other cover mocking blogs do...that's sooo original.


----------



## eleanorberesford (Dec 22, 2014)

HSh said:


> But oh, it's GAY cheesecake so therefore let's mock it just like the worst MS paint job _ever_.


Yeah. There was more than one post that gave me the impression that the real problem with some of the covers were that they were gay erotica. Or that they might involve old or overweight people being sexual.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

eleanorberesford said:


> Yeah. There was more than one post that gave me the impression that the real problem with some of the covers were that they were gay erotica.


Thank you. I'm glad I wasn't the only one seeing it. You know, I wouldn't have said a word but this isn't a fluke; I've seen it too often on this sort of blog. It's just...what? He's a superb artist. You just don't like the subject matter!

Anyway, for those not familiar with Richmond's work, he did the "Gay Knights" illustration. Hard to believe anyone would have a problem with the artwork if the subject matter was different.


----------



## Stephanie Marks (Feb 16, 2015)

eleanorberesford said:


> Yeah. There was more than one post that gave me the impression that the real problem with some of the covers were that they were gay erotica. Or that they might involve old or overweight people being sexual.


This is the first time I've seen a tumblr like this. I didn't think it was there because it was terrible art or gay. But yeah I giggled, because omg gay cheesecake. Look at his cute little bum! *squee* I didn't even know that was a thing! I thought it wasn't just about the covers being put together "poorly" but just some of the book concepts as well. Personal that cover made my whole night. I can't be the only one that just wanted to punch his rush then giggle and run away. But I mean that in the best possible way.

Then again, maybe my interpretation of the list says more about me than the list itself.

My worry was more about any of out KBoard members being on that list. How would they feel about people saying terrible things about their covers. Which is why I didn't comment until now. And why I'm mentioning no other cover but Paul's.

*Seriously though, am I the only one that wants to pinch his bum?


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, there's a certain Kindleboarder who's got a pair of titles up there.  I'm not sure the individual in question is bothered by it, though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

That first one, 'Son of the wind'....... Funniest cover ever


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

ShaneJeffery said:


> That first one, 'Son of the wind'....... Funniest cover ever


It's like eight fetishes in one image.


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

Personally, I'm intrigued by the book about surviving hippo attacks.  They kill far more people every year than sharks!  I mean, that book could save my life.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't clicked through . . . and won't . . . because if people are making fun of others, I'm not in favor.


----------



## Liz French (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm not that into laughing at other people's efforts - just feels a bit mean to me, especially here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

If you click through these and their amazon links, some of them are up in the charts fairly well! Maybe a bad cover, with a bizarre title, can attract as well as a good one?


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

Texting Mr. Right wasn't THAT bad. Compared to the others. I thought it was kind of cute.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

I saw a couple that I really thought that the covers were kind of cute in that MSPaint sort of way. It definitely got my attention and when I investigated further, it appeared to me the genre seemed to match the covers. 

I'll admit that perhaps they aren't the best written books in terms of prose. Maybe even story. I've read worse. But what I saw in one author's catalog was a labor of love. And God bless him, that took guts to put them out there. According to popular thought around here, he shouldn't have bothered.

Apparently, it's okay to laugh at him, though. That's cool.

As soon as Amazon pays me, I'm going to order a few, if for no other reason than to support him.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Ah wow thank you for introducing me to another entertaining site! This one is pretty stress-relief-laughter-inducing too:

http://wtfbadromancecovers.tumblr.com/


----------



## ilamont (Jul 14, 2012)

Liz French said:


> I'm not that into laughing at other people's efforts - just feels a bit mean to me, especially here.


I agree. Taking the DIY route/asking a friend with photoshop is sometimes the only option if you don't have funds or are trying to figure out the best way forward. I don't think these efforts should be mocked -- there are stories underneath those covers that took a lot of effort and courage to write and release to the world.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I haven't clicked through . . . and won't . . . because if people are making fun of others, I'm not in favor.


No kidding, right? If this was a tumbler body-shaming pictures of people, it'd be getting flames left and right.


----------



## Josh St. John (Feb 3, 2012)

Eh, I see what you folks are saying, and I apologize if any of my comments hurt the author's feelings. Was not my intention, was just having a good and much needed laugh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

I honestly don`t see the harm. A few are actually quite good in a knowingly bad way. The horse one is actually a very decent painting. I am also pretty sure a fair few of the authors know themselves that artwork is not their strong suit. And if they don`t, well they SHOULD!!!!  I think people are taking things WAY too seriously! No one is slamming peoples writing ambitions or craft as an author. We all know writing and graphic design are two VERY different disciplines, so its not about sneering at an author.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

If it makes anyone feel any better - I once had someone post some of my covers to such a "bad cover" blog.  The covers were quite nice actually but they were deliberately trying to make fun of them.  I am not sure what their motive was, but they posted a link to my site too, and my name.  I probably could have gotten real angry and even sued them as they had copied the covers from my premade sections, and my covers are all copyrighted.  But I didn't get angry.  In fact I thought their comments were funny and creative.  And I can tell you I got more sales and new customers from that one blog post than from many other favorable references!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes to the above...this blog made me want to buy some of these stories!!!! Publicity is publicity!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

KGGiarratano said:


> "This is one of those instances where Amazon's 'Look Inside' feature comes across as less of an invitation than a dare."
> 
> HAHA!


Still howling with laughter!!

I admit it, I laugh at first. Then realized it was rather mean too. Sorry.

On the side, my original covers were pretty terrible...but the horse one did make me laugh. It was well done, but still made me laugh, mostly because I write fantasy romance and one of my characters is a horse shapeshifter (however, that's not how it works between the MCs. Just saying. I thought it was just a spoof of a Harlequin)

And I didn't realize there were more gay covers than not, as others mentioned. If this site is bashing, then that's not cool.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

If you want a really good laugh, check out Terrible Real Estate Photos: http://terriblerealestateagentphotos.com/ His comments are the best.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Stacy Claflin said:


> If you want a really good laugh, check out Terrible Real Estate Photos: http://terriblerealestateagentphotos.com/ His comments are the best.


LOL! I totally lost it at: "Not yet Bernard. Feeding time isn't until 6:30."


----------



## cvannatta (Jul 6, 2014)

If you're in the mood for snark about some truly bad book covers, check out http://www.lousybookcovers.com. If you think it's mean, don't visit; you'll be unhappy.


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

Well this is just an idea for self-promotion that's waiting to be tapped. I smell a contest. Anthology!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

I was going to write some shorts and wondered if should just create my own cover art (I have no skills or talents when it comes to that). Thanks for talking me out of it.


----------



## Fishbowl Helmet (Jan 12, 2014)

HSh said:


> Thank you. I'm glad I wasn't the only one seeing it. You know, I wouldn't have said a word but this isn't a fluke; I've seen it too often on this sort of blog. It's just...what? He's a superb artist. You just don't like the subject matter!
> 
> Anyway, for those not familiar with Richmond's work, he did the "Gay Knights" illustration. Hard to believe anyone would have a problem with the artwork if the subject matter was different.


They would because it's still bad art. I mean, he can draw better than me, but that doesn't make it good. I don't see that it has anything to do with it being gay, only that it's badly done. Which is the subject of the tumblr. Bad covers. There's plenty of great covers that feature gay men in various states but they're not listed. Why could that be? Maybe because the person running that tumblr doesn't have an anti-gay agenda, only an anti-bad cover agenda. The cover is bad. Just because it depicts gay men shouldn't somehow protect it from being called a bad cover.

I mean honestly, it does not look good. Good for him for trying, but before selling his stuff maybe take some art classes. In college. Really hone your craft before charging money for it. There's nothing wrong with learning one's craft. There's nothing wrong with being a beginner. Don't coddle people, but don't stamp on their throats either. There's an A for effort, surely, but we can also say in all honest that he needs improvement. There's nothing mean or [crappy] about saying that someone needs to improve. Unless you say it in a [crappy] way.

No one seems at all squeamish when talking about bad writing or writing that needs to improve or is almost there. So why can't we talk about bad covers? There's a bit of a catch in that none of the KBoard members whose covers happen to be listed asked for a critique.


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Fishbowl Helmet said:


> No one seems at all squeamish when talking about bad writing or writing that needs to improve or is almost there. So why can't we talk about bad covers? There's a bit of a catch in that none of the KBoard members whose covers happen to be listed asked for a critique.


This. We're told every. single. day. how very, very, very important it is to have a flawless, professional cover, so...

Here's my view, though. I am a perfectionist, and I am semi-obsessed with flagrant badness, cracktasticness, and outsider art. These things are very much related.

I worry every day about Doing Everything Right, about staying on the Right Path, about being a good little t-crossing i-dotting inside-the-lines-coloring please-tell-me-I-deserve-respect wannabe artiste. I burn so much energy on trying to live up to the standard.

And then somebody comes along with this enormous Technicolor firehose of WTFness. They do not care whether it's The Proper Thing To Do. They do not care whether their cover looks exactly like everything else in their genre, like it's supposed to. They do not care whether their i's are dotted and their t's are crossed. They do not care, friends and neighbors, about Your Rules. They do whatever they want, whether or not they know it, because they have the courage to do it.

It's both my worst nightmare AND my greatest dream: to have so much confidence in what I do that I stand behind it even if it's deemed "wrong." I read / browse stuff like this in the "shine on, you crazy diamond" mode.

Besides. Everyone rags on 50SOG, and it has sold more copies in the last 30 seconds than I'll ever sell in a lifetime. I think I saw a Max Wood (or Chuck Tingle? I get confused) cover on that blog, and dude, if they aren't each made of more money than I will ever make, doing what they do? I'll buy a hat and then eat it. They do not need anyone's pity.


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

This site has some REALLY funny covers on it. Love it.

I know it'll put the odd nose out of joint, but come on, if you've got the kind of cover that might end up on a site like that, you probably already know it ain't the greatest!


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

The cover of the book in my sig below (Dollhouse) was poked fun at here: http://readeroffictions.com/2014/03/cover-snark-97-one-adorable-snowman/

I thought it funny. 

Edit: YOu must scroll down to almost the bottom of the page to see the cover of the 'adorable snowman'. It's worth it, I promise. (Would I lie to you?  )

I did have a giggle at some of the covers posted in the OP's link.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

A.A said:


> The cover of the book in my sig below (Dollhouse) was poked fun at here: http://readeroffictions.com/2014/03/cover-snark-97-one-adorable-snowman/
> 
> I thought it funny.
> 
> I did have a giggle at some of the covers posted in the OP's link.


Yours is a great cover. It's perfectly creepy.

The really great news is that you're on the same page as _Butt Pirates in Space_ and _The Adorable Snowman_.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

SevenDays said:


> Yours is a great cover. It's perfectly creepy.
> 
> The really great news is that you're on the same page as _Butt Pirates in Space_ and _The Adorable Snowman_.


hehe I was just adding that into my post. I didn't scroll down that far last time I looked at that page and I really missed out!


----------



## Rachel E. Rice (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm just shocked that mine aren't on that list. It must be an old list because I have some erotic covers I put out recently, which looks like I took a picture of the neighbors sleeping in bed. Maybe that's why I'm not making any money. My fans are laughing instead of buying.


----------



## Fishbowl Helmet (Jan 12, 2014)

Colorwheel said:


> This. We're told every. single. day. how very, very, very important it is to have a flawless, professional cover, so...
> 
> Here's my view, though. I am a perfectionist, and I am semi-obsessed with flagrant badness, cracktasticness, and outsider art. These things are very much related.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call it courage. It's that they simply don't know any better and cannot be arsed to bother to find out. They typically don't come here and see, that yes, in fact, you should put some effort into your craft (whether that's the writing or the cover). Those that do either cannot afford a professional cover or don't care enough to bother. An endless stream of unconditional encouragement doesn't help much either. Not everything you've ever done, nor will ever do will be amazing. If it is, then guess what sunshine, 'amazing' now means average. And if those crazy diamonds have all that time and energy to waste intentionally avoiding sales, then more power to 'em. The rest of us need to make sales.

Simple fact is we're selling product. Schlepping widgets. And the customer has certain expectations. If you can't be bothered to at least try to meet those expectations, then you lose all right to whinge about sales and bad reviews. Want more sales? Well, put a better cover on it. Hire an editor. Practice your craft more. Just coz your folks told you you were a special snowflake all your life and everything you did was perfect don't make it true. Welcome to the real world. There ain't no blue pills here.


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Fishbowl Helmet said:


> I wouldn't call it courage. It's that they simply don't know any better and cannot be arsed to bother to find out. They typically don't come here and see, that yes, in fact, you should put some effort into your craft (whether that's the writing or the cover). Those that do either cannot afford a professional cover or don't care enough to bother. An endless stream of unconditional encouragement doesn't help much either. Not everything you've ever done, nor will ever do will be amazing. If it is, then guess what sunshine, 'amazing' now means average. And if those crazy diamonds have all that time and energy to waste intentionally avoiding sales, then more power to 'em. The rest of us need to make sales.
> 
> Simple fact is we're selling product. Schlepping widgets. And the customer has certain expectations. If you can't be bothered to at least try to meet those expectations, then you lose all right to whinge about sales and bad reviews. Want more sales? Well, put a better cover on it. Hire an editor. Practice your craft more. Just coz your folks told you you were a special snowflake all your life and everything you did was perfect don't make it true. Welcome to the real world. There ain't no blue pills here.


But the subjects of the tumblr aren't whining about bad sales or reviews. I agree that you lose the right to complain if you aren't perfect; I've said the same myself. But...the authors aren't complaining; we haven't heard (directly) from them at all.

Also, literally, a lot of those "hack" types are making utter bank. I am not even kidding.


----------



## Fishbowl Helmet (Jan 12, 2014)

Colorwheel said:


> But the subjects of the tumblr aren't whining about bad sales or reviews. _*I agree that you lose the right to complain if you aren't perfect*_; I've said the same myself. But...the authors aren't complaining; we haven't heard (directly) from them at all.


That's basically the opposite of what I said. If you don't _try_, you have no right to complain. No one's perfect. But five minutes in Paint cobbling together a cover isn't trying.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I haven't clicked through . . . and won't . . . because if people are making fun of others, I'm not in favor.


Hear, hear.

Hate to be a Debbie Downer, but I stopped laughing at other people's art the day I took the gamble on revealing my own.


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Fishbowl Helmet said:


> That's basically the opposite of what I said. If you don't _try_, you have no right to complain. No one's perfect. But five minutes in Paint cobbling together a cover isn't trying.


You don't know that they didn't try. And if they did, do you, personally, get to decide whether they tried hard enough? Enough for what? That's my point about perfection: there is no "trying hard enough". Because someone will always tell you that you didn't try hard enough. You can break yourself trying, and someone will say you didn't try hard enough. Because apparently they get to decide for you where the line is. There is perfect and imperfect. We can define those things. "Tried hard enough" is a matter of opinion.

I think we may have different worldviews at the bottom of it, and I'm just going to let go of that rope. I can't make you see it the way I see it, and that's fine.

I take inspiration from people who flout conventions, even if they don't know that they're flouting them, because I am afraid to do the same. I take delight in this sort of thing, not mockery, and even if there's dread, it's a roller-coaster kind of dread. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

Hugh Howey said:


> ...I stopped laughing at other people's art the day I took the gamble on revealing my own.


Well said, Hugh.


----------



## eleanorberesford (Dec 22, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I haven't clicked through . . . and won't . . . because if people are making fun of others, I'm not in favor.


Good for you.  It does seem pointlessly mean, to deliberately put someone's work up for ridicule. Shaming doesn't improve anyone 's ability or financial resources.

Sometimes I wonder if the people who have blogs like this realise there are real people involved. Or of they are stuck in high school mentality and think people brought it on themselves by not adhering to "the rules" of acceptable behaviour.

And again, there seems to be a certain amount of homophobia, fatphobia and ageism in the choices. I don't think the book about grandmothers and porn was there because of a bad cover so much as because of the author's prejudices.


----------



## naughty kim (Dec 18, 2014)

Some of the funniest covers I've ever seen!  I couldn't stop laughing at "The final harvest of the werewolf."  LOL.  Some of the covers are so bad, they almost smack of genius!


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

One of my earliest covers was actually featured on 'Lousy Book Covers' (I think it's still there somewhere underneath the more recent stuff) and because I am rather a contrary person this has made me determined not to change that cover - if anything I am quite proud of the 'accolade'.
This particular novel is a permafree (the first in a series) and apart from having hundreds of reviews of its own, particularly in the UK, it has also I think been successful in persuading readers to give the others in the series a try.
As a reader I am not usually swayed one way or another by ebook covers - my mother used to say 'it's what's inside that counts' and I tend to agree with that - although she was really referring to someone we knew who had great hair and very little sign of intelligence.


----------



## JackVolante (Oct 25, 2013)

I shouldn't laugh, as five years ago I would have thought some of them were actually good.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

Matthew Stott said:


> You're looking for offence where there is none. It's just a collection of amusing or badly realised covers.


I was wondering when the 'you're looking to be offended' was going to be trotted out. It happens in almost every conversation that sees some emotional discussion.

Many of us are not 'offended'. We're not 'taking it a little too much to heart'. We just think 'taking the p*ss' out of other authors' endeavors is in poor taste and we aren't going to do it.

You think it's funny? Fine. Enjoy. Apparently there are a few of us don't think it's quaint, cute, amusing or funny to poke at fellow writer.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Telling people how and when it's OK to be offended isn't really leading anywhere productive.

These sorts of sites leave a bad taste in my mouth. I think more of Hugh for saying this.

I'm sure everyone here went like:

*checks site*
Phew, my covers aren't there.
HAHAHAHA, these are sooooo bad!

Urgh.
Just urgh. Not really humanity at its most glorious. I sometimes laugh at bad covers, but I prefer to do it in private. In public, I prefer to be a bit more constructive. If I feel the need to say that something is bad, I'll explain why and how I could see improvement.

Sure, go ahead and laugh, but don't tell any of us who aren't that impressed that "it's just fun" or "you're taking it too seriously" or "you're seeing things that aren't there".


----------



## eleanorberesford (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm not offended. I am also not in the least impressed. Taking the mickey can be gentle and affectionate and a form of good humoured bonding, or it can be mean spirited sneering. Laughing with, or laughing at. This site feels to me like the second. Some of those artists obviously spent a good deal of time and effort on those covers, within their abilities and tastes.

I respectfully disagree with you that there were no signs of homophobia in the choices or captions. 

I guess I prefer my humor to be kinder in spirit, that's all. And I've said all I have to on the subject, really, so I'm out.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Fishbowl Helmet said:


> No one seems at all squeamish when talking about bad writing or writing that needs to improve or is almost there. So why can't we talk about bad covers? There's a bit of a catch in that none of the KBoard members whose covers happen to be listed asked for a critique.


When was the last time anyone here posted snippets of other peoples' books on this forum, including mocking commentary? As far as I know, we don't do that, and with good reason. Sometimes people voluntarily post proposed covers, or blurbs-in-progress, and ask for feedback and opinions. But the key words there are _*voluntarily*_ and _*ask for.*_ When it's unsolicited--not done at the author's request, or even with the author's knowledge--it's just mean-spirited sniping. (IMHO)


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

eleanorberesford said:


> Taking the mickey can be gentle and affectionate and a form of good humoured bonding, or it can be mean spirited sneering. Laughing with, or laughing at.


You nailed it. And there's an easy test for this. If you were the one being laughed at, and you were in the room with those doing the laughing, would you heartily join in? Even better, would you have been the one to crack the joke at yourself? Or would you feel a flush of shame or embarrassment? Would you want out of that room? Would you rather the laughing stopped?

The answer in a given situation won't be the same for any two people. Some find it easier to laugh at themselves. They have every right to say "lighten up" at those who more easily take offense. They have every right to laugh with those who would laugh at them for the same reason. Their mix of humor and ego are just wired differently. We are all wired differently.

Likewise, those who more easily take offense have every right to say, "You know, I wouldn't want to be laughed at like that, so I'm not going to join in. And I'm going to express my discomfort by leaving the room with a frown, or possibly even sticking up for those being laughed at, until I ascertain whether or not they are offended or heartily joining in." Again, a different mix of humor, ego, and past experiences.

Both of the above responses are okay, because they are internally consistent. And this is just me talking out of my rear, but I suspect that what happens in 90% or more of these cases is that those doing the laughing would feel horrible if the roles were reversed. They take their digs, and they are glad it isn't them. So they are doing to others what they'd hate done to them. And that should put anyone off.

Sorry to get philosophical about it. I think this is a case where there's no absolute "right" or "wrong" as long as empathy is being employed. And again: Me talking out of my rear. What do I know?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

I can't speak for everyone, but for me, there's nothing funny about someone's bad cover, writing, or honest piece of art work etc.

Being bad doesn't make it funny for me. It's the ridiculous / silliness that produces the hilarity. Intentional or otherwise.

If someone was laughing at me / my work and it wasn't what I'd intended I'd step back and observe - is this person on to something? Do they have a point or are they just having  a personal reaction that's more about them?

Yeah, so ... 'offended' isn't even in my vocabulary for this situation. 

And even if I was offended, then it's still my fault for putting it out there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got back from vacation and catching up, so sorry for the delay in responding to this thread.  Really, is this what we want as "the KBoards way?"  How does this help or contribute to the community?  For a new person coming in and reading this thread, what impression does it give?

If someone is putting something out that they honestly think carries the freight--is good enough--I don't see where they are at "fault" and so deserve ridicule, sorry.

I'm glad that there are people who would not be/are not bothered by having a book on such a list.  I would not be one of them.  On top of the comments about the covers, there are also comments about other posters that I find problematic.

I encourage y'all to move on to more constructive conversations.  Lots of threads here...

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

I find most amusement looking at my old artwork and ideas and I wouldn't mind others doing so too. Because I know how bad I was, how bad I am, how far I have come and how far I need to go. I honestly don`t believe anyone is trying to be mean spirited in the slightest. It is like a gallery of bad haircuts, or badly knitted jumpers you get for Christmas...those things seem OK to poke fun out of in a "light-hearted way" but surely then, that would offend the person doing the haircut, or the great aunt or uncle doing knitting perhaps? Also, if you release your art into the world and especially in order to financially profit from doing so, then objection, critique, or ridicule is part and parcel of the whole deal I am afraid. 
In my opinion I often feel bad when people try hard to produce something of note, only to be slammed...it takes a lot of courage to expose your work, BUT, and this is one caveat, some people release stuff on occasion just to take the mickey themselves! I don't believe someone who releases a story about, when I am a ghost and I turned gay, would be in anyway offended. In fact that subject matter alone may offend certain people in and of itself. I would imagine being included on such a gallery would almost be a badge of honor in some cases. To cause shock or create debate maybe? I don`t know, just an idea.
My conclusion is this: some images are not THAT bad at all. I thought the horse one that resembled an old Mills and Boon book to be a cracking piece of parody. Some were horrid in a funny way and they ENTERTAINED me enough to even consider parting with a few dollars. It`s all quite subjective and I get why some would take exception but I just feel the whole thread is taking itself a little too seriously. Maybe a more productive thing would be to reach out to a struggling writer, who may well have a great story wrapped up in a less then stellar package?
It is certainly an interesting thread and I respect everyone's take on this. Also to share a topic of conversation with Hugh Howey is a true bonus! I will leave my thoughts here and wish everyone luck with their artistic endeavors. 
Andrew
P.s...excuse the grammar, on a ramble!!!!


----------



## David Bussell (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi guys. I'm the author of 'But... You're a Horse' (see signature below), the cover of which wound up on the front page of Reddit a couple of days ago due to being featured on this Kindle Disasters blog. I can't speak for the rest of the authors who've made the list, but my experience has been a pretty positive one so far. Horse was selling a copy a week if I was lucky, now it's making some actual lucre. My only concern is that people purchasing it on the 'strength' of the cover might be in for a disappointment when they discover it's not erotic lit but a humour book. Oh well, they say you should never judge a book by its cover...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

Sir, your response perfectly illustrates why sometimes its OK to have what may be deemed bad publicity. I think the cover was genius by the way and Ill be buying a copy!


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Andrew Murray said:


> Sir, your response perfectly illustrates why sometimes its OK to have what may be deemed bad publicity. I think the cover was genius by the way and Ill be buying a copy!


The goal of a cover is to get the target audience to read the blurb, so they'll then buy the book. I think many of the 'bad' covers on that page do precisely that, which means they're actually great covers that someone who isn't part of the target audience just dislikes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

Edward M. Grant said:


> The goal of a cover is to get the target audience to read the blurb, so they'll then buy the book. I think many of the 'bad' covers on that page do precisely that, which means they're actually great covers that someone who isn't part of the target audience just dislikes.


Bingo!


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Those covers...those poor, poor covers...

But some of them weren't _that_ bad in my opinion.

If you end up on that list, I guess you know it's time to get a new cover design and fast!


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

David Bussell said:


> Hi guys. I'm the author of 'But... You're a Horse' (see signature below), the cover of which wound up on the front page of Reddit a couple of days ago due to being featured on this Kindle Disasters blog. I can't speak for the rest of the authors who've made the list, but my experience has been a pretty positive one so far. Horse was selling a copy a week if I was lucky, now it's making some actual lucre. My only concern is that people purchasing it on the 'strength' of the cover might be in for a disappointment when they discover it's not erotic lit but a humour book. Oh well, they say you should never judge a book by its cover...


It is clear in your product description that your book is not a horse romance! ;-)

And congrats on all the book sales!


----------



## Jamie Maltman (Nov 1, 2013)

David Bussell said:


> Hi guys. I'm the author of 'But... You're a Horse' (see signature below), the cover of which wound up on the front page of Reddit a couple of days ago due to being featured on this Kindle Disasters blog. I can't speak for the rest of the authors who've made the list, but my experience has been a pretty positive one so far. Horse was selling a copy a week if I was lucky, now it's making some actual lucre. My only concern is that people purchasing it on the 'strength' of the cover might be in for a disappointment when they discover it's not erotic lit but a humour book. Oh well, they say you should never judge a book by its cover...


I don't think I'm the only one who thought your cover was awesome. Congrats on the free pub!


----------



## David Bussell (Nov 24, 2014)

Andrew Murray said:


> Sir, your response perfectly illustrates why sometimes its OK to have what may be deemed bad publicity. I think the cover was genius by the way and Ill be buying a copy!


Thank you, Andrew, you're very kind.


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks like the person behind this site (and don't pretend half of you don't drop in on it every now and again...!) has had a bit of a change of heart about what they're pushing. Maybe they read this very thread! (NO IT'S NOT ME):

http://kindlecoverdisasters.tumblr.com/post/124569037090/a-word-from-kindle-cover-disasters-i-started-this?soc_src=mail&soc_trk=ma

A WORD FROM KINDLE COVER DISASTERS

I started this Tumblr because I get a kick out of homespun design. The intention was never to mock or to chide or to embarrass; it was to say, "Here's to you, independent publisher with a non-existent art budget but a can-do attitude! Let the rest of the book world coast by with their generic covers and their dull, forgettable titles! Yours are works for the ages! Glittering islands in the literary morass!"

That's what I told myself anyway. I told myself that because no-one wants to be the bully. The hee-hawing creep with his ass parked on the sideline thumbing his nose at the best efforts of others. The villain of their own story. Yet in some ways, that's how I started to feel. As I watched the blog get posted all over the internet (and newspapers and TV shows) I started to hear stories about the authors whose lives I'd impacted with my dumb little Tumblr. A few accepted their newfound notoriety with good grace (thanking me for a boost in proceeds in some cases). Some took my criticisms on the nose and had their covers redesigned (again, reporting on improved sales). Others reacted with less humor, demanding I take their artworks off the site or face legal consequences. Others were plain upset, writing long, tearful blogs about how damning the negative attention had been to their pride and their general state of emotional well-being. Obviously that didn't make me feel good. Like I say, no one wants to be the villain.

I am able to justify what I do on an intellectual level. Books are, after all, products, subject to the same criticisms as any other market commodity. Certainly they can be magnificent, transformative, transcendent even, but the moment you put a price tag on them they become apt for review. Are books really so precious as to be immune to critique? Of course not, and any author who thinks otherwise is cuckoo.

So I am right. In my head I am right. And yet in my gut&#8230; not so much. That's why I took a turn early on. It's why I made a concerted effort to feature book covers that had been designed "disastrously" for a reason. But&#8230; You're a Horse, Now That I'm a Ghost I'm Gay, Pounded by the Biker Rainbow Come to Life, The Very Hungry Cthulupillar, Sextrap Dungeon, I Know What You Did Last Supper - there are books that thrive, nay rely, on attention-grabbing covers that beg to be shared. They're also, and I don't think this is a coincidence, the titles that really captured your imagination and got this blog cooking.

And that's the kind of stuff I want to get behind. That's the contribution I want to be. Sure, there are books in the world that are empirically awful, but why would I want to spend my time heaping shit on them when there are fun things being made that I can be promoting? Sextrap Dungeon is a legit good book. The Very Hungry Cthulupillar is fantastic. Chuck Tingle is a national treasure. Humor books, just like comedy at the Oscars, don't get the respect they deserve. Humor is hard to write and laughing is the best thing in the world. That's why I'm going to stop encouraging you to laugh at things. Instead I'm going to encourage you to laugh with things. I hope that doesn't come across as too preachy. If it does, go fuck yourself.
Thanks for reading,

KCD
PS. Please note: I may occasionally decide a genuinely bad book is worthy of ridicule. This will likely be because the book is&#8230;
A cash-in celebrity bio,
Something from a big publishing house that ought to know better,
Cynically produced bandwagon erotica (shapeshifting billionaire stepbrother guff),
A thrift store find with retro charm,
Some batshit crazy religious nonsense.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Andrew Murray said:


> If you click through these and their amazon links, some of them are up in the charts fairly well! Maybe a bad cover, with a bizarre title, can attract as well as a good one?


Well, the demolition of the Last Supper is in the 5millions.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

I was with the guy until he said this: "Instead I'm going to encourage you to laugh with things. I hope that doesn't come across as too preachy. If it does, go [expletive] yourself."

That GFY remark ruined the post.


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

Dear Writer's Cafe,

Thank you for the afternoon giggles.

xoxo,

The entire Freebooksy / Bargain Booksy team


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

It's not the covers for me … it's the comments. 

"How do you not call this book ‘Back to der Führer’?"

OMG. I mean, I'm still a little shocked Hitler Week is a THING but some of the comments are kinda witty.


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

LOL "EXTRA large text, No LONG words."

Gotta love it.

At least he knows who he is marketing to. 

I love how people freak out, there are always going be critics, freaking out only gives them what they want.


----------



## David Bussell (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew Stott said:


> Looks like the person behind this site (and don't pretend half of you don't drop in on it every now and again...!) has had a bit of a change of heart about what they're pushing. Maybe they read this very thread! (NO IT'S NOT ME):
> 
> http://kindlecoverdisasters.tumblr.com/post/124569037090/a-word-from-kindle-cover-disasters-i-started-this?soc_src=mail&soc_trk=ma
> 
> ...


Interesting. It's a rare thing to see an apology on the internet, and this one seems to be from the heart. It's really got me wondering who the guy behind the blog is, if it actually is a guy. They've been pushing Lacey Noonan's work pretty hard this week (the 'A Gronking to Remember' author), which makes me suspect the whole thing might be a stealth marketing campaign to shift more copies of her books. A stealth marketing campaign that ran off the rails and upset some of her fellow indies.

Either way, I have to take my hat off. They've managed to build up a serious following, and he/she did me a huge favour when they featured one of my titles, so I certainly don't hold any grudges. I think they've made the right decision taking the site in this new direction though. There are plenty of sites out there already that exist solely to slam indie publishers, so it's nice to know someone's out there celebrating instead of castigating.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2015)

David Bussell said:


> Interesting. It's a rare thing to see an apology on the internet, and this one seems to be from the heart. It's really got me wondering who the guy behind the blog is, if it actually is a guy. They've been pushing Lacey Noonan's work pretty hard this week (the 'A Gronking to Remember' author), which makes me suspect the whole thing might be a stealth marketing campaign to shift more copies of her books. A stealth marketing campaign that ran off the rails and upset some of her fellow indies.
> 
> Either way, I have to take my hat off. They've managed to build up a serious following, and he/she did me a huge favour when they featured one of my titles, so I certainly don't hold any grudges. I think they've made the right decision taking the site in this new direction though. There are plenty of sites out there already that exist solely to slam indie publishers, so it's nice to know someone's out there celebrating instead of castigating.


It's awesome something positive came out of this for you. 

I didn't even make it all the way through their list. I started to lose interest after the history ones.

If anyone were to find their book on a site like that, I hope they take comfort in the fact they are apparently in good company because they threw Catch-22 on there (my favorite novel of all time ).


----------



## David Bussell (Nov 24, 2014)

mshistory said:


> It's awesome something positive came out of this for you.


Thanks. Yeah, it's been a real boon. Obviously I designed 'But... You're a Horse' knowing I was making something ludicrous, but without Kindle Cover Disasters sharing the cover I doubt the book would have wound up featuring in national newspapers and TV shows. I only wish the rest of my books were getting this sort of attention!


----------

